# A Question for the 'projector guys', sound deadening box



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello, I just got a new "Pro Amp", a Lab Gruppen PLM 10000Q with Lake Processing  Gonna make a post about that soon (I don't know of anyone else on here with Lake and I am getting pretty good with it so I could answer questions)... Anyways, the amplifier has variable speed (but always on) fans; I plan to either stick in in my closet, or build a box (with an air in and out 'side') to deaden the fan noise. I have heard of this being done on projectors, if anyone has any experience, tips, or advice please let me know! Thanks

-Matt

EDIT: yes, I know there are 'fan mods'... This amp has a 6 year warranty and has a MSRP of ~$9K so I am not going to go that route


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Diy - you need to make sure you keep air flowing through and around the projector. And that would mean the addition of a fan or two.

Commercial - here's a company that makes hush boxes.

Let us know which route you're gonna take. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt - I just re-read your post. Are you looking for a hush box for your amp? If so I can move this to the amp forum instead of the pj forum. Let me know. :T


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Yes; I am looking for a "hushbox", I have heard of them being used for projectors before so thats why I posted in here  It is up to you regarding moving it, wherever you think it will get better responses 

the amp page is here so you can see what were dealing with:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ip-lab-gruppen-plm10000q-lake-processing.html


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Chester said:


> Thanks for the reply, Yes; I am looking for a "hushbox", I have heard of them being used for projectors before so thats why I posted in here  It is up to you regarding moving it, wherever you think it will get better responses
> 
> the amp page is here so you can see what were dealing with:
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ip-lab-gruppen-plm10000q-lake-processing.html


This might be a long shot but you might want to look at your local business equipment dealers. They might have a old dot matrix printer hush box that you could get for cheap then modify to your liking.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm good call, I actually got some 8 AWG wire (4x 17' sections) and put the amp in my closet for now however the printer hush box sounds like a good thing to try


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How hard are you going to run the amp? I highly doubt that it would run the fan at high if your only running it at half its output. does the fan always run or is it on demand?
You could pipe the exhaust of the amp out of the room using some 3" or 4" PVC the sound would be dramatically reduced going that route.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

The fan constantly runs, however it does 'ramp down' (after an initial turn on cycle with the fans at full for a few seconds) so it is pretty quiet when it is cooler in temperature, I have not pushed the amp too far yet (don't want to blow anything), the sub is a dual 1.5 ohm voice coil and typically there is more current than voltage going out on the sub channels so it is seeing less than 1 ohm at some frequencies... that being said, even driving it quite loud the most I have ever seen the channel power output (V*I) on the sub was at 40% peak output capability (the amp has a 4 hour log of its voltage, current, power, and temperatures, among other stats on a per channel basis)... the temperature has never gotten above 30% on any channel, so it is not being driven too hard 

The closet is relatively large and does not heat up much when using the amp in there for many hours so for now the closet is working well.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess that would be the benefit of having a well designed AV closet or rack enclosed in a wall: silence and good cooling.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rock wool is used to deaden industrial noise. It also absorbs heat well.:devil:


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

... I was under the impression rockwool is an insulator....


----------

